# Oregon Squirrel Hunting



## feralgun (Sep 15, 2006)

Is there anyone here from Oregon that hunts the Western Gray Squirrels out here. Where do I find a place to hunt them? My best friend and I, both squirrel hunters from Michigan, love hunting the bushy tails. We realize that this is not Michigan and the abundance of squirrels is not what it is there, but there must be some decent populations of them in Oregon somewhere. We have been scouting the Hwy 22 corridor from Salem to about Detroit Lake and I-5 south to about Corvallis and don't find any. The ones we do see are usually near the city or in an area where you can't hunt. Please help, we need our squirrel fix


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

I know where ever I hunt (eastern oregon) there are gray squirrels everywhere. I think they are everywhere in oregon.


----------

